# How Much Do You Smoke per Day?



## kinggs (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, fellow medical marijuana users. How much do you smoke a day?


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 21, 2007)

psssh...bout 1/8 
sad i know....i just cant stop and i spend waaaay 2 much cash on it thats why im starting to grow


----------



## joker448 (Jul 21, 2007)

i smoke about 1g a day it really depends on the day normally ill smoke about an eighth


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a great rule of thumb,
  If one hoober does me 2 or 3 times then OK I can live with that one hoober a day.
Well Dude,
I'm the self sacrificing sort, and I hold it within my duty to check everyone's stash. Especially Stoney Buds stash. This is untill either BBP or 85 have enough to have me test their goods LOL.

1. A Hoober a day, helps put it in perspective.
2. A Twoober a day, Keeps it in context
3. Anything more than that, and you should reconsider what your smokin. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 22, 2007)

joker448 said:
			
		

> i smoke about 1g a day it really depends on the day normally ill smoke about an eighth



I'm confused. In the same sentence you said you smoke about 1g and that you smoke about an eighth a day. Which is it? lol.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey maybe it's an 8th and a gram, (lot of smoke for pain), 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 24, 2007)

i'd say at least a quad, sometimes more, if work was busy or i had more to do after


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

I smoke for back and neck pain.  I smoke a little over a 1/4 (7.5 grams) and day.   If I buy a 1/2 oz on a monday afternoon, I am usually needing to make a quick trip wednesday morning.


----------

